# Need a name....



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Back in August we had some foster baby kittens at my house, I fell in love with the little runt/girl and have been badgering Rob to let me bring her home ever since....well she's home until Tuesday...just to see....and I need a name for her. My other cats are DeeJay, Mini Dee, Munchie, Mercedes & Tigger/Tiglet. She's a beautiful Red Mackeral Tabby with white she will be 5 months old on the 13th. She weighs 3# right now and ADORES the dogs...she jumped in their pen with them and purred LOUDER when Ziva was torturing her. She is SERIOUSLY one of the sweetest, friendliest kittens I have ever seen...well her 4 brothers are as well, the purr if you look at them & you can hear them purring from across the room. 

Here she is now.....Smiling









Someone found a Tiger Dreamz ball....









Such pretty markings.









She is so TINY, Tiglet the brown tabby is 9 months old so pretty much full grown at 5#









****I REALLY need to vacuum under my hubbys desk...lol.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

She sounds like a great fit for your family!

Names I like for her are:

Robin
Fable
Phlox 
Scarlet
Bridgette
Talia

ETA: "Robin" reminds me of Christopher Robin from Whinnie the Pooh, which goes with Tigger if you were wondering why that was at the top of my list


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So cute!!! 

Jinx
Slinky
Sasha
Tora
Scooter 
Duo
Bandit
Pirate


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

She is absolutely gorgeous, what a cutie. I love her colouring, actually I don't think I've ever seen a cat that colour.
I'm useless at names, but here's a few Ive jotted down for when I get my new dog (in 16 years time!).

Lola
Bindi (Aborigine for little girl)
Matilda (waltzing)
Kylie
Sydney
Bonzer
Spook (thats what I wanted to call my white cat)
Dory (type of boat)
Jed
Sui (croc hunters dog's name)
Teak (type of wood used in boats)
Shag (type of bird, but can be mean something rude, depends what country you are from)

Not everyone's cup of tea thats for sure, but I really like them.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Sandy
Bliss
Kiki
Angie
Zai
Clarissa
Puffy
Tricksie
Ammy


For some reason, when I see this cat, I feel clouds and fluffyness and butterflies and all sorts of odd good happy stuff, and I usually don't take a liking to cats >_<. I blame the mean feral cats of doom.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

She's so cute! :biggrin:

Bitsy
Bo Peep
Butterbean
Button
Cricket
Itsy
Squeaks
Tater Tot


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty sure it's gonna be Bugaboo Pumpkin......


----------

